
The Graphing Calculator Story - hamandcheese
https://www.pacifict.com/Story/
======
csilverman
I never get tired of reading this story. I remember spending a lot of time
tinkering with Graphing Calculator as a kid—I didn't know how to actually
model anything, but it was fun to tweak the demo models. I didn't realize it
was the result of one of the world's most dedicated squatting operations.

(Given everything I've heard about Apple at that time, which is a fair amount,
Avitzur's project was more disciplined and efficient than the majority of
their officially sanctioned products.)

